# LED accent and strobe lighting



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

I am wanting to get some accent and strobe lights on my atv for the Christmas parades this year. I'm looking at the light kit from Whoolies...

Custom LED Lighting for your Sport / Utility Atv or UTV

Their strobe control isn't released yet though and according to them it's going to be the end of November before it's finished. I need it installed by December 3rd so that's pushing it a little close so I'm looking for another 3 channel strobe controller. Anyone experienced in this tell me if this will work or reccommend another one...


----------



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking to see if this would work or not....didn't know if it would be too big for the led strips...

link not allowed - admin


----------

